# Audi R8 detail using Auto Finesse products



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

My prize from the Auto Finesse competition turned up on Friday so I was dying to get out this weekend and give them all a try.

Having done a 700 mile road trip over the bank holiday weekend the car was pretty dirty to begin with and the wheels were covered in brake dust (and always are, seems to be much worse with this car than any other I have had in the past).














































I started with the wheels using some Imperial, some Vikan brushes and a 1 inch detailing brush.










Next the car was sprayed with some Citrus Power which was left to dwell for a few minutes.










After rinsing the Citrus Power I gave the car a snow foam before I washed it with Lather using the usual 2BM and dried it with a large CYC fluffy drying towel.










I then clayed the whole car using the AF clay and Glide but there was actually very little contamination. This was all that came off the entire front end.










The rest of the car was much the same apart from the 2 side sills which I left until last and had more crud than the entire rest of the car










The car was then rinsed and dried again. Seeing as I don't have a leaf blower I left the panel gaps and crevices to dry off naturally for a bit before polishing so I did the exhausts with some Mercury and waxed the wheels with Mint Rims (it doesn't taste as good as it smells!).










The paintwork was perfect when I bought the car and I am always careful when I wash it so there were only some minor scratches and swirls to take care of. I tried to capture them with the camera but I was outside and it was overcast at that point so they just don't show up.

Polish of choice was Menz. IP using a DA with a LC Orange pad. In an ideal world I would have then used Menz. Final Finish with a finishing pad but I knew I was pressed for time and seeing as I was pretty happy with the results of the IP alone I left it at that.

I then went over the whole car with Rejuventate. Wow! I was expecting a slight difference but the way it really seems to make the flakes in the paint pop really surprised and impressed me.

I then gave the car its first coat of Desire which left it looking like this.



















This morning I wanted to give the engine bay a quick once over and tackle the interior.

The top part of the engine bay doesn't get very dirty so it wasn't too bad to start off with, just some dust and water marks on the plastics.










I just went over the trim with some Spritz to clean it up a bit but down in the depths of the engine bay theres quite a lot of dirt so I will need to attack that at some point but it was a job for another day.










I then hoovered the interior using Hide cleaner and conditioner on all the leather and Spritz on the other pieces of trim.



















The tyres then got a coat of Satin and the car was given a second coat of Desire to finish it all off leaving these results.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Argh, don't know what's going on with some of the pictures, will try and sort it.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car, well done on the prize mate.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous car!


----------



## Wilkoturo (May 10, 2012)

Love the car !


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice :thumb: (the car and the win)


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

You won the Auto Finesse prize and own that! i hate you:lol:
Great job btw


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, stunning finish. A bit jealous


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

georgeandpeppa said:


> You won the Auto Finesse prize and own that! i hate you:lol:
> Great job btw


Haha, you're not the first person to have voiced that opinion :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunning. I had the pleaser of detailing my mates R8. We did go and show it off after too


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

nice work bud:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Fantastic work :thumb:

Very nice car too :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks very nice mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Cracking work :thumb: looks lovely


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great work on a superb car, I'm sure you'll enjoy the AF range:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work,car is looking heavenly.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Jim, perfect spec R8 in my opinion too, especially the manual box!

Looks superb after the AF treatment!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eyecandy (Sep 1, 2012)

That is all


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice motor you've got there mate, great job :thumb:


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Holy wax balls that looks saweeeet :argie: What a lovely finish to a lovely ride. Congrats again pal :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Car looks awesome....

Well done on the prize :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good work my man.
Nice car

Same pedals as a Golf GTI though.  
I'd love an R8 4.2 V8.


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Realy Nice!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking shine fella nice work.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks new


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Not only did you guess the same correct answer as me in the comp but beat me by 30 minutes or so, meaning you won the prize. But you also own my dream car! I am liking you less and less by the day! :lol:

In all seriousness though, cracking job there and stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

That last picture is stunning! Great work and great car!!


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

id_doug said:


> Not only did you guess the same correct answer as me in the comp but beat me by 30 minutes or so, meaning you won the prize. But you also own my dream car! I am liking you less and less by the day! :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness though, cracking job there and stunning car :thumb:


Sorry about that :thumb:


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

Wowwww :d


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great car and even better that You use the prize on it... most of Your Neighbours are probably shocked when You clean it yourself not on nearest car wash ...

P.S You must have dream job ...


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Jim Thanks for sharing car looks absolutely brilliant now! (well and before beautiful car)

Hope you enjoy the rest of the products too


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Lovely finish. How much of that did the Desire contribute?


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

CleanMe said:


> Lovely finish. How much of that did the Desire contribute?


The Desire certainly added a depth to the shine but like all these things the real changes are made with the preparation. The biggest difference was using the Rejuvenate prior to applying the wax. Considering it is just a wipe on / wipe off product the difference it made to the way the flakes in the paint stand out was really impressive.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Thats just stunning.. I love these cars:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice mate. :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Good for you mate, amazing car.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice looking car. How hard lacquer was?


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Nice looking car. How hard lacquer was?


Not too bad, not as bad as my old 911.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fantastic gloss!


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

saved every picture WOW


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

How did i miss this :tumbleweed: iv been waiting since you won to see the write up, great results :thumb:


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Lovely car and cracking work :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cracking finish ,looks better in the pics than when i saw it in sheff outside the crucible recently

loving the shot from above showing the engine bay

paint looks very wet and very glossy

now when you taking me out in it

congrats on winning little connors prize as well :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice job jim, well done mate :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Simply stunning!

Making me want a black car now. :thumb:

Chris.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice job, car looks awesome.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your car is stunning in the pictures, plus you have won a full Autofinesse range as well, Desire has certainly brought the paint up well, it shows perfectly throughout from your thread :thumb:

One of my dream cars :thumb:


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

This car is missing something.... ME behind the steering wheel :thumb:

Love the finish. great job.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work to a brilliant car!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Second to last picture is off the chain. Great work and great pictures.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Same as everyone else, stunning car and finish!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

GreenyR said:


> Second to last picture is off the chain. Great work and great pictures.


Thanks, I really like the way it looks from above but it's not a view that you get to see very often.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

James B said:


> How did i miss this :tumbleweed: iv been waiting since you won to see the write up, great results :thumb:


If you'd like to send me some more free stuff I'll happily do another write up for you


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow amazing car and finish fair play


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

simply stunning :argie:


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

Top work !


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top detail:thumb:
Stunning R8:argie:
I have a solid black golf and thinking Desire would look ace


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work mate and amazing car.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

:argieerfect job:thumb:


----------

